# los 1.000 de Calambur



## Namarne

*¡Esto merece una felicitación! 

** MUCHAS FELICIDADES POR EL POST NÚMERO 1.000 *


​*
Apreciada Vivi-Calambur, esto no podía quedar así como así. Hay que celebrarlo por todo lo alto. 

¡Enhorabuena! ¡Que podamos compartir foro durante muchos milenios más! 

*


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

¿Ah, hay felicitaciones por llegar a mil?
Pues venga, ¡felicidades!

_(¿El líquido espumoso es _champagne _o _cava_? Como veo que estás en Barcelona, pues...) _


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Namarne said:


> *¡Esto merece una felicitación! *
> 
> * MUCHAS FELICIDADES POR EL POST NÚMERO 1.000 *​
> 
> 
> 
> *Apreciada Vivi-Calambur, esto no podía quedar así como así. Hay que celebrarlo por todo lo alto. *
> 
> *¡Enhorabuena! ¡Que podamos compartir foro durante muchos milenios más! *
> 
> **


 
Pues si!!!
Felicidades por tus acertados y divertidos post...

Celebraremos por todo lo alto, como dice Jordi.
_Poco a Poco!!!_ iremos llegando a la celebración en la cima

Un abrazo, y que sean muchos más

*Rosangelus*​


----------



## swift

¡Qué bueno es saber que has alcanzado esta cifra!

Aunque hemos tenido pocos intercambios, aprecio mucho tus numerosos aportes en el foro Sólo Español. Especialmente, te agradezco por tu interés en aquel hilo sobre cierto pajarito... ¿Te acordás? 

Felicitaciones por estas mil joyitas, y que sean muchos miles más .

Un beso,


José


----------



## bb008

*¡Felicidades por tus mil post!.*

*Es un placer disfrutar de tus comentarios.*​ 
*Besos*
*bb008.-*


----------



## Calambur

Gracias, *Namarne*, *Juan*, *Rosangelus*, *swift* y *bb008*. Esto sí que es una verdadera sorpresa para mí (la verdad es que no sabía que existía esta costumbre, ni estos hilos).

Me gustó mucho, de verdad.

Vuelvo a agradecerles y, ya puesta, les pido que me perdonen si alguna vez me desmando y digo las cosas con un poco de dureza (es que me sale toda la "latinada" junta y ni me doy cuenta).

Cariños a todos,
Vivi


----------



## piraña utria

¡Chévere tenerte por acá Vivi!

Me gusta mucho leerte peladita.

Abrazos,


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Vivi, bueno, felicitaciones por los primeros 1000, y que sean muchos más!!*


----------



## la_machy

Felicidades Calambur por tus 1000 posts, te deseo muchos, muchos más y tener la oportunidad de compartir muchos de ellos.


Saludos


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

¡Felicidades, Vivi, el gatito más lindo de WR!

No había contado tus posts y no me di cuenta de que ya tienes 999. Estoy esperando por el número 1000 con súper impaciencia, porque será tan estupendo como todos los demás. Ya eres una big hitter, ¡bienvenida al club de los thousandaires!

Un abrazo,

Val


----------



## romarsan

¡Felicidades Calambur!

Siempre es un gusto encontrar ese gatito tan gracioso y leer tus aportaciones.

Te mereces una gran fiesta y he traido un poco de cava y esta tarta para comenzar la celebración.

Un abrazo grande
Ro


----------



## Calambur

Muchas gracias a todos ustedes también: *piraña*, *Rayines*, *la_machy*, *Valeria* y *romarsan.* Me han sorprendido gratamente, de nuevo, con estos mensajes adicionales, que se han convertido en "anticipados", pues *Namarne* me ha hecho notar que mi contador ha ido hacia atrás. ¿Habré dicho algo "inconveniente"?
Cariños a todos,
Vivi


----------



## Vampiro

Felicitaciones y felicidades por tus primeros mil.
Tus posteos son siempre entretenidos pero a la vez cultos y bien documentados.  Creo que ese es el equilibrio justo que algunos parecen no tener o no comprender.
Nos conocimos en un encontrononazo de aquellos, todavía recuerdo el hilo; durante toda esa semana cualquier cosa que “oliera” a lunfardo era pasada bajo la lupa antes de dejarla proseguir, jejjeeee… pero siempre me gusta leerte y por lo general concordamos en los conceptos.
Un gusto poder saludarte.  Eres de las personas que me agradan mucho en este foro.
Los próximos mil van a llegar muy pronto.  Los primeros son los que cuestan.
Saludos.
_


----------



## SDLX Master

*1k Gratz* on the milestone **


----------



## coquis14

¡Felicitaciones! Encontré un candidato para que festeje.


----------



## chamyto

Otro más que se une a la felicitación


----------



## mirx

Gracias, Calambur, por todos esos interesantísimos aportes. Es un gusto leerte y sinceramente espero que se prolongue por cientos de miles de _posts_ más. Enhorabuena y sigue por favor con tus tan acertados comentarios.

Un abrazo.


----------



## Calambur

Gracias *Vampiro, SDLX Master, Coquis, chamyto y Mirx. *Me emociona que me tengan tan bien conceptuada y saber que, en el fondo, no les resulto tan incordiosa. (No está mal pelear un poquito de vez en cuando; es divertido).
Me gustó el candidato, Coquis.

¡Sois unos soles!


----------



## lady jekyll

¡Hola, querida gatita!

* ¡CARIÑOSÍSIMAS FELICITACIONES!!*

Me sumo a los elogios de mis compañeros: ¡eres una estupenda forero-tertuliana!
Gracias por tus aportes y muy especialmente por ayudarme siempre que te es posible.

Un fuerte abrazo, J.


----------



## Ishould haveknown

Hola,

Yo también acabo de encontrar este foro, justo a tiempo. Me alegra felicitar a otra forera que los cumple a la vez que yo.

Un saludo y por otros 1.000. (Te echo una carrera )

Shudd


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Yo también te felicito por tus 1,000, Calambur. Me gusta leer tus hilos y tus posts. Un saludo.


----------



## Calambur

Gracias, *lady* *jekyll, Ishould* *haveknown* y* JeSuisSnob*. Para mí también es un gusto compartir con ustedes estos momentos de esparcimiento.

Perdonen mi demora para responderles (soy medio despistada a veces, y no había advertido sus mensajes).


----------

